# Homemade caller



## LxHunter1983 (Nov 10, 2008)

I was thinking about buying a electronic caller but I think I am going to build one instead. I have a old plastic pistol case to use for protection from elements and a mp3 player. I think I need a outdoor loud speaker, a amplifier, and the wires to run everything thing together correct. Hook the loud speaker up to the amp then the mp3 player to amp that would be it correct? Do you guys know any great sites or where to download the calls from?


----------



## Limbender (Sep 13, 2006)

I like your Idea. Im Dutcher than a wooden shoe so I love doing it myself. My question is what would you use to power the Amp?


----------



## LxHunter1983 (Nov 10, 2008)

You can buy a amp from radio shack for around $20 that runs on a 9 volt battery.
Here it is
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062620


----------



## rhinopox (Nov 2, 2004)

CassCreek makes an amplified speaker called the bighorn that should plug right into an mp3 player. I believe I seen one at an mc sporting goods for less than 30 bucks.


----------



## PaulMoseley (Jan 11, 2009)

This , and a MP3 player are all you need.....

http://www.cabelas.com/prod-1/0034360228622a.shtml


----------



## LxHunter1983 (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks alot I think I am going to go that route I have $200 in gift certificates for cabelas.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

I was gonna try to do this with my Ipod.....I was looking for sites that you can get sound files also.....Mack


----------



## houlihoop_ (Feb 25, 2005)

predator masters website has plans for a home made caller I built one works great. Western Rivers website has 300 sound files for download


----------



## onebadmutt (Sep 16, 2008)

go to http://www.varmintal.com/ sounds in mp3, free to download


----------



## PaulMoseley (Jan 11, 2009)

These ones work awsome.....they are in the varmint hunting forum on this site

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=270930


----------



## GoneHunting (Jan 9, 2007)

I took my first yote with the homemade caller on varmitals site. Gotta watch the volume though, can get quite loud.


----------



## LxHunter1983 (Nov 10, 2008)

Well since I am laid of I think I am going to build it. I appreciate the help on the downloads.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Not to hijack the thread, but maybe it'll answer or help with the initial question. Are they any tech savvy people that could tell me if there is a way to make a remotely controlled call with my Ipod. My idea was to download a "predator playlist" onto my ipod and remotely activate the ipod from another location. Or if that isn't possible, possibly making a playlist with gaps in it. By gaps I mean periods of time in the playlist where nothing plays? Is that possible? if not, I thought of trying to find files of birds chirping or creeks flowing to fill in the gaps?


----------



## LxHunter1983 (Nov 10, 2008)

Check out these websites they are using a nady 351 for wireless systems

http://www.arkansaselkhunter.com/E-Caller.htm

http://texaspredatorposse.ipbhost.com/index.php?showtopic=10258


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I built one myself and use the Radio Shack Amp, but I thin run that our to a loud speaker, the sound is way more realistin and the cost is an additional $20. I built mine into a $8.00 project case and mounted a blinking red LED on the top so I can find the thing at night.

Shoot me a PM as a reminder (I am getting very forgetful) and I will find the link when I get home for an awesome call routine. It includes about 5 minutes of silence at the beginning so you can set it and get to your spot before the call starts. I will post the info here as well, but I need the reminder in my PM or I will forget I was here today.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

The calls that you can download from Varmit Al's website have slience built in. There is one I believe that is 2 minutes of silence and nothing else.


----------



## houlihoop_ (Feb 25, 2005)

These are Radio Shack part #s for the remote caller I built. I can sit 150 yards away all Ihave at my end is mp3 player and wireless transmitter about same size as mp3 player.You can adjust volume with mp3 controls.The wireless mic is cat#32-1257 $49.99. The amp is cat# 277-1008 $19. The speaker is cat# 40-1440 $25. Add a couple rca cords to connect wireless reciever to amp to speaker and you are done.System runs about 40 hours on 2 9volt batteries.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

LxHunter1983 said:


> Check out these websites they are using a nady 351 for wireless systems
> 
> http://www.arkansaselkhunter.com/E-Caller.htm
> 
> http://texaspredatorposse.ipbhost.com/index.php?showtopic=10258


Do you happen to know if that wireless system can be purchased at any stores in Michigan?


----------



## LxHunter1983 (Nov 10, 2008)

I am not really sure maybe a music store? I searched guitar center and could not find it. I have seen them on ebay.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

I am in middle of this process. I have my Cass creek bighorn coming today for my ipod. I am planning on loading Varmit Al's sequences on it and going hunting tomorrow.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

I just finished one. It was pretty easy. I am still waiting on the Nady 351 receiver/transmitter but I have figured out how to make delays on my playlist so I can use it without the nady unit. i have delays built into my playlist so I can get to my setup and get ready....theres about a 11 minute delay before the calling starts. The Nady unit will make it alot easier though. Anyway heres pics of mine.....sorry the pic is crappy. I had to use my cell phone cause I cannt figure out how to resize pictures with my new computerr......not real computer savy!! Oh and the total cost so far is $53.25







[/IMG]


----------

